# What has changed on the forum?



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Has something on this forum changed today? I sign in and usually click on new posts at the top of the page. Most times 1 to 3 pages are displayed in bold letters in a variety of topics. I usually read all of the new posts and as they are read when I click on new posts again only the ones I've not read remain highlighted in bold letters. Now, when I click on new posts I get 10 pages of posts and can't find the one I just read 5 minutes ago unless I go searching through all 10 pages. So, was something changed and more importantly, why? A simple system of keeping track of posts I've read has become a mess. Thanks for any insight on this. Sorry to post this here but I tried to on the thread GRJ was questioning on the poll but it didn't show up. I'm totally confused now because this post isn't showing up for me when I click new posts.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Whatever happened, I don't like it. I could not find a thread I just replied to and I had to do a search to find this one even though its only a few minutes old.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> Whatever happened, I don't like it. I could not find a thread I just replied to and I had to do a search to find this one even though its only a few minutes old.


 This thread I just posted took over 10 minutes to show up. Why can't people just leave stuff alone that's working fine. I now have posts that I was the last person to respond to a week ago showing as threads i haven't read. Enough fun for one night, hopefully things will get fixed tomorrow.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

this isn't going to work. i always start with "new posts" and then search out whatever i've been following from there.

might as well go to bed and see what morning looks like.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep somethin' is broken. 
Showing 254 new post.

The lunar eclipse caused it. Yep that's what happened all right.

Magic


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, something has changed, and I also don't like it. Too darn confusing and a waste of time.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Me too!:thumbsdown:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I had never used the "new posts" button till this morning. So I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

You could try marking all the posts as read (if you know you have) to compensate for this change in forum. 








I suspect a software upgrade was done that lost the history associated with our individual accounts. I too use the same method to see what is new since I last visited. The time required for new posts to show up is likely because the load on the server is high (likely additional initial processing since a potential software upgrade). I am guessing (and hoping) this will get better in a few days.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder if it has to do with the new Marking system talked about, that wasn't going to be noticed at all.
Like I said, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it."

Dan


----------



## vs-Admin (Mar 9, 2015)

There was a vote recently: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=151850&page=4

I made the switch, and then it seems like you guys aren't liking that. So, I've changed it back to what it was before. 

Give it some time to adjust and let us know how it is for you.



-Nate


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Changes*

Darn Russians....at it again :laugh:


----------

